# Best 144hz gaming Monitor for around/under $300



## ChrisM (May 23, 2017)

Hey!

Anyone got any suggestions for a 144hz Gaming monitor that is around or under $300? 

Amazon preferred.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 23, 2017)

Any specific size or resolution? I've heard good things about the ASUS VG248QE - (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B2HH7G0/?tag=vpsboard-20). If you go Open Box (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01I112XP4/?tag=vpsboard-20), you can get it's 27" big brother for about $250.


----------



## Jonathan (May 23, 2017)

1080p or 2k? If you want <$300 you'll basically have to get 1080 unless you're going for a refurb.

I have this one and I'm happy with it (except their saying no bezels is BS): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VRCLHYS/?tag=vpsboard-20


----------



## ChrisM (May 23, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> 1080p or 2k? If you want <$300 you'll basically have to get 1080 unless you're going for a refurb.



Going to go for 1080p I can game in 4k no issue with my setup and GTX 980. My eyes suck bad enough I don't notice enough of a difference between them. lol


----------



## ChrisM (May 31, 2017)

Anymore suggestions?


----------



## scv (Jun 4, 2017)

Pretty happy with my ASUS VG248QE, ~250usd


----------

